

Ask HN: Feedback on my twitter app - hashlike - mwerty
http://www.hashlike.com

======
kirubakaran
Very interesting.

Some suggestions:

1\. Consider adding: img {border-style: none;}

2\. Consider right aligning images in the column. This will make the differing
sizes not stick out as much.

3\. (twtr) can be replaced with an icon. (hummingbird?)

4\. Change "How-to" to something else or just remove that title.

All the best!

~~~
mwerty
thx

------
dotpavan
nice idea of converting blurbs/tweets about stuff people talk into a list.. It
might be a nice idea if you had some kind of ranking with things that are most
talked about on the top.. got the thought from tweetdeck which shows
wordclouds with largest words being the ones most talked about, to see the
trend

------
DTrejo
mwerty, good luck on dealing with items that have movie and book versions with
the same name.

<http://www.hashlike.com/movies>

Instead of under books, "The Black Swan" was listed under movies.

------
raptrex
found an error: <http://www.hashlike.com/hashlike/by> shows dark knight by
smsq when your in the hashlike profile

~~~
mwerty
fixed.

------
thepanister
hmmmm not bad.

I see that your business model is Amazon referrals... :)

